# Spirit, Heaven and Hell



## biankita

Hi everyone! I was looking through the threads and saw that there are no All Languages translations for the things that I was thinking about when I woke up --- *spirit, heaven *and *hell* (Yes, that's what I thought of when I woke up. I'm weird)

Anyway, I started thinking that because Spain had a very big influence on bringing about the Roman Catholic into the world, the words may end up pretty much sounding the same. In the Philippines, these words are highly influenced by Spanish... *espiritu *and *impyerno *for spirit and hell

But then again, there's always a most native way of saying it in most cultures so I'm interested... like *kaluluwa *and *langit *for spirit(soul) and heaven.

I hope you guys can educate me further with this.


----------



## Lello4ever

In Italian: spirito/anima, paradiso, inferno.
In Latin: spiritus/animus, - , inferi


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, *espírito*, *céu* and *inferno*.


----------



## suslik

*In Estonian:*

spirit - vaim, hing
heaven - taevas
hell - põrgu


----------



## Marga H

In Polish:
spirit: duch/dusza
heaven: niebo
hell: piekło


----------



## deine

*Lithuanian:*
spirit - dvasia / siela
heaven - rojus
hell - pragaras


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

spirit = *henki* (*sielu* means also spirit, but more like soul)
heaven = *taivas*
hell = *helvetti*


----------



## Drechuin

_French_

spirit = *l'esprit* (masc.) (soul = *l'âme* (fem.))
heaven = *le paradis*
hell = *l'enfer* (masc.)


----------



## samanthalee

I assume "spirit" refers to the Holy Spirit in the Trinity.

_Simplified Chinese_
spirit = 圣灵
heaven = 天堂
hell = 地域


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:

spirit = _spirito_
heaven = _ĉielo_
hell = _infero_


----------



## Qcumber

biankita said:


> In the Philippines, these words are highly influenced by Spanish... *espiritu *and *impyerno *for spirit and hell
> But then again, there's always a most native way of saying it in most cultures so I'm interested... like *kaluluwa *and *langit *for spirit(soul) and heaven.


Can you prove Tagalog *lángit *"sky" was used in the sense of "heaven" before the Spaniards converted the Philippines?
What Tagalog term for "hell" could replace Spanish *infierno* > Tagalog* impyérno*?  
As you say yourself, Tagalog *káluluwá* means "soul" not "spirit'. From what I read the term for "spirit" was *aníto*.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Turkish:
spirit: *ruh *
heaven: *cennet*
hell: *cehennem
*


----------



## Joannes

In Dutch:

*geest* 'spirit'
*hemel* 'heaven'
*hel* 'hell'


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
I assume "spirit" refers to something invisible that, by virtue of merit while humans are alive, ascends to heaven or fall to hell.

sprit: 霊魂 rēkon
heaven: 天国 tengoku
hell: 地獄 jigoku (but in one Christian Bible 陰府, _yomi_, is used due to the strong Buddhist connotation of the former)


----------



## Whodunit

German:

*Geist*, *Himmel* und *Hölle*



Lello4ever said:


> In Italian: spirito/anima, paradiso, inferno.
> In Latin: spiritus/animus, - , inferi


 
Why didn't you meantion _caelum_ for "heaven"?


----------



## romina1

Serbian/Croatian:
duh
raj
pakao


----------



## barbiegood

In Hungarian

spirit - lélek
heaven - ég (same as sky), menny (more religious) i mean heaven is kind of religious, but you can use both word in Hungarian
hell - pokol


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

spirit - spirit, duh, suflet (soul)
heaven - rai, paradis, ceruri (skies)
hell - iad, infern, gheenă


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
spirit - дух / dukh
heaven - н*е*бо / n*e*bo or небес*а* / nebes*a*; paradise - рай / ray.
hell - ад / ad.


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> Romanian:
> 
> spirit - spirit, duh, suflet (soul)
> heaven - rai, paradis, ceruri (skies)
> hell - iad, infern, gheenă


 
Isn't *eden* also used to say "heaven"? I would include it anyway.

 robbie


----------



## Eva Maria

In Catalan

Spirit = Esperit

Heaven = Cel

Hell = Infern

Paradise = Paradís

NOTE: Some of the posts in this thread equal "Heaven" to "Paradise". It isn't exactly the same, is it? 

Eva Maria


----------



## novenarik

In Marshallese: 

Spirit: jetõb (spirit, ghost)
Soul: ļoļãtãt (mind, soul, consciousness) 
Heaven: lañ
Hell: _hell

_Qcumber has a point though -- Lañ is merely the word for sky, obviously just a gloss applied to the Christian idea of Heaven, and _the heavens _being one and the same (more or less). Note the lack of an equivocation for "place of eternal suffering" -- just using the _RiBelle_ (foreigner) word for a RiBelle concept.


----------



## Knut

Norwegian 
Spirit: ånd
Heaven: himmel
Hell: helvete

The word "helvete" is from Norse and is a combination of "Hel" and "viti". "Hel" was believed to be where the dead "lived" (in mythology it is possible to say that dead live   ) and "viti" means "punishment".

Norwegian Scando-Romani (rakkripa):
Spirit: dukro, kess
Heaven: kammlo, rayo
Hell: bengerske

Holy Ghost would be Sunto Dukro.


----------



## ~ceLine~

In Greek

spirit -> πνεύμα
hell -> κόλαση
heaven -> παράδεισος


----------



## kid TJ

In Slovenian:
Spirit: duh, (duša)
Heaven: nebesa
Hell: pekel


----------



## biankita

Qcumber said:


> Can you prove Tagalog *lángit *"sky" was used in the sense of "heaven" before the Spaniards converted the Philippines?
> What Tagalog term for "hell" could replace Spanish *infierno* > Tagalog* impyérno*?
> As you say yourself, Tagalog *káluluwá* means "soul" not "spirit'. From what I read the term for "spirit" was *aníto*.


 


I had to ask my grandmother about this.  Apparently, *anito *does mean *spirit*. But they do not refer to the spirit of the person. They refer to "the spirits" -- non-humans like fairies (enkantadas) and dwarves (dwendes).

For langit, *kalangitan *is the appropriate term to for *sky*. *Langit *is basically a place in the sky meaning *heaven*. There is no Filipino word for *impreyno*. Filipinos adapted the Spanish term because early Filipinos didn't have a heaven or hell after death after Christianization. Well, that's what my grandma said.


----------



## Qcumber

biankita said:


> I had to ask my grandmother about this.


Your grandmother is a good informant. My warm thanks to her.
I wonder what happened to a Tagalog soul after death during the Pre-Spanish period. I suppose there was a Tagalog term for the world of the dead, and that it is now forgotten altogether.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

In Haitian Creole

Spirit: lespir (good), move zè (evil)
Soul: nanm
Paradise: paradi
Heaven: suèl (_paradi_)
Hell: lanfè

*The Scandinavian "Hel" is apparently on a small peninsula not far from Gdansk, Poland. I didn't see that _hell_ for myself, instead I spent 3 days in a Chinese hotel in Sopot, not far down the coast.


----------



## Chike

Spirit = lespri (I know this is just a correction of a typo, not your command of the language)



tom_in_bahia said:


> In Haitian Creole
> 
> Spirit: lespir (good), move zè (evil)
> Soul: nanm
> Paradise: paradi
> Heaven: suèl (_paradi_)
> Hell: lanfè
> 
> *The Scandinavian "Hel" is apparently on a small peninsula not far from Gdansk, Poland. I didn't see that _hell_ for myself, instead I spent 3 days in a Chinese hotel in Sopot, not far down the coast.


----------



## Walden

In Latvian:

spirit -> gars
heaven -> debesis
hell -> elle

The same words are used both in Christian and pagan contexts.


----------



## alex.raf

*Persian:
*Spirit: Rooh روح
Heaven: Behesht بهشت
Hell: Jahannam جهنم


----------



## Alijsh

alex.raf said:


> *Persian:*
> Spirit: Rooh روح
> Heaven: Behesht بهشت
> Hell: Jahannam جهنم


Thanks. I must add that, for "hell" we have also *duzakh* (دوزخ) which is the native Persian word (jahannam comes from Islam -> Arabic).


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Spirit= Diwa/ Heaven= Langit or Kalangitan/ Hell= Apoy/dagat na apoy   The publications of old books in the Philippines spelled in spanish way and with many spanish words made spanish terms the usual expressions in many parts of the archipelago.In rural areas, the use of ethnic terms are used alternately with spanish terms.


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Swedish:*
Spirit: ande
Soul: själ
Heaven: himmel
Hell: helvete


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

spirit - *duch*
soul - *duše*
heaven - *nebe*
paradise - *ráj*
hell - *peklo*


----------



## apmoy70

~ceLine~ said:


> In Greek
> 
> spirit -> πνεύμα
> hell -> κόλαση
> heaven -> παράδεισος


In IPA:
['pnevma]
['kolasi]
[pa'raðisos]

The neuter noun «πνεύμα» ['pnevma] is a Classical noun, «πνεῦμα» 'pneumă --> _breath, blast, wind_; in Hellenistic times, the noun was used by the 72 scholars who translated the Jewish Bible into Koine Greek (Septuagint-LXX) in order to render the Hebrew _Ru'aḥ ha-Kodesh_ רוח הקודש (Holy Spirit). PIE base *pneu-, _snort_ (cf. Old Norse fnȳsa; Middle High German phnūsen; Old English fnēosan).
The feminine noun «κόλαση» ['kolasi] is a Classical 3rd declension feminine noun, «κόλασις» 'kŏlāsīs --> _chastisement, correction_; in the Christian Gospels it was used for the rendering of the Hebrew גיהנום _ Gehhinom/Geyhenom_ > Eng. Gehenna, the place of divine retribution (Matthew 25:56 «καὶ ἀπελεύσονται οὗτοι εἰς *κόλασιν* αἰώνιον» _"and these will go away into everlasting *punishment*"_ (NKJ)). It derives from the verb «κολάζω» kŏ'lāzō --> _to check, chastise, punish_. PIE base *kel- (3)/*qel(ə)-, _to hit_ (cognate with Rus. колоть, _to stick, prickle_).
The masculine noun «παράδεισος» [pa'raðisos] is a Persian loan word (from Middle Persian *pardēz) via Hebrew (פרדס _Pardés_).


ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> 
> ...
> soul - *duše*
> ...


MG feminine noun «ψυχή» [psi'çi] which is a Classical noun, «ψυχὴ» psū'xē --> _soul, butterfly_ (PIE base *bʰes-, _to blow, breath_)


----------



## mataripis

biankita said:


> Hi everyone! I was looking through the threads and saw that there are no All Languages translations for the things that I was thinking about when I woke up --- *spirit, heaven *and *hell* (Yes, that's what I thought of when I woke up. I'm weird)
> 
> Anyway, I started thinking that because Spain had a very big influence on bringing about the Roman Catholic into the world, the words may end up pretty much sounding the same. In the Philippines, these words are highly influenced by Spanish... *espiritu *and *impyerno *for spirit and hell
> 
> But then again, there's always a most native way of saying it in most cultures so I'm interested... like *kaluluwa *and *langit *for spirit(soul) and heaven.
> 
> I hope you guys can educate me further with this.


Hi Biankita!  The Tagalog for Spirit is _DIWA,  For Heaven is LANGIT/KALANGITAN/KATAASTAASAN and for HELL is Dagat dagatang Apoy or DAKONG APOY. But the usual expression when soul goes to Heaven or in the Presence of the Creator, it is  sa KALUWALHATIAN! and when separated from God= Kapadusahan._


----------



## ahmedcowon

In Arabic:

Spirit: _*Rouh*_ روح ; Spirits: _*Arwaah*_ أرواح

Soul: _*Nafs*_ نفس ; Souls: _*Anfos*_ أنفس or *Nofoos* نفوس

Heaven: _*Jannah *_جنة ; Heavens: *Jannaat *جنات

Paradise: _*Ferdaws *_فردوس

Hell: _*Jehannam *_جهنم or _*Naar*_ نار


----------



## LilianaB

In Lithuanian: spirit - dvasia
                    soul -- siela  
                    Heaven -- dangus (also sky)
                    Hell -- pagardas


----------



## Halfdan

Faroese:

Spirit: andi
Soul: sál
Heaven: himmal
Hell: helviti


----------



## darush

in Persian:
spirit:_ ravān_
heaven: _behesht, pardis
_hell: _duzakh_


----------



## Encolpius

ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> 
> spirit - *duch*
> soul - *duše*
> heaven - *nebe*
> paradise - *ráj*
> hell - *peklo*



I hope I can make, it's quite a complicated thread.... 

*Slovak - slovenčina *

spirit - duch
soul - duša
heaven - nebo
paradise - raj
hell - peklo


----------

